# IBEW Union Apprenticeship (Tools topics or Union topics??)



## BRodsElectrical (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been searching through the forum and couldn't find a thread to answer my question. I am about to start an apprenticeship here in Connecticut, local 488. I have a couple questions that hopefully some of you who have been through this can answer.

-After you have been accepted, how long does it take to get into a job?

-When they get you a job, what tools/transportation do you need? do you need a van full with all electrician tools and materials, power tools the first day?

-Are you sent to do work on your own(_purpose of having your own tools_) or are you his assistant(_when he says he needs_ _something you go get it_)?

-At job sites are you getting lectured taught, or are you an assistant and just learn by watching the pros work?

Any other info about locals here in Connecticut will be greatly appreciated!! Ive been on the forums searching this info and didn't come up with secure answers.

thanks!


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

BRodsElectrical said:


> .
> 
> -After you have been accepted, how long does it take to get into a job?


There is no set answer for this, you could go to work the next day or you could be waiting a month or more.



BRodsElectrical said:


> .-When they get you a job, what tools/transportation do you need? do you need a van full with all electrician tools and materials, power tools the first day?


You need tranportation to get yourself to the job site(or shop) and back home, Your local should have a tool list for apprentice.



BRodsElectrical said:


> .-Are you sent to do work on your own(_purpose of having your own tools_) or are you his assistant(_when he says he needs_ _something you go get it_)?


You will be the helper (gopher)for a JW.



BRodsElectrical said:


> .-At job sites are you getting lectured taught, or are you an assistant and just learn by watching the pros work?


Depends on who your JW is, some will not want to teach anyone anything, but the good ones will show you and teach you as you go.


----------



## iElectrician (Sep 14, 2009)

BRodsElectrical said:


> I've been searching through the forum and couldn't find a thread to answer my question. I am about to start an apprenticeship here in Connecticut, local 488. I have a couple questions that hopefully some of you who have been through this can answer.
> 
> -After you have been accepted, how long does it take to get into a job?


 I was notified that I was accepted some time in May or June. The official year for apprentices starts in September so they didn't start sending us out until around then , I believe I was called mid August. 


> -When they get you a job, what tools/transportation do you need? do you need a van full with all electrician tools and materials, power tools the first day?


 I don't know if there is actually a requirement for transportation or not, just know that you need to get yourself and your handtools to the job or possibly the contractors shop.
As for tools, each local has it's own tool list, but they are all pretty similar. You should be able to fit the entire tool list inside a large tool bag or tool box.


> -Are you sent to do work on your own(_purpose of having your own tools_) or are you his assistant(_when he says he needs_ _something you go get it_)?


 There is a small possibility of working on your own after you are shown what to do. Chances are you will be handing tools and material to someone else for a while.


> -At job sites are you getting lectured taught, or are you an assistant and just learn by watching the pros work?


 Again, could be either. It really depends on the job.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Get a copy of the agreement at the hall.. It will tell you what tools you need.
All locals tool lists are different!


----------



## BRodsElectrical (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey thanks guys! Those were the answers I was looking for to take this confusion out of my head. I have been working in residential remodeling for 4 years now and i know how to use every hand tool and power tool like anyone else can. I have the basic understanding of electrical work and enjoy it a lot.

What should I be training/studying on from here to March 2010 when applications come out? I wanted to do a year of electrician tech school, but couldn't afford during these times. One of the 2 remodeling companies I worked for went out of business and the other is about to and now i don't have a job. No one wants to hire these days in this area, so any ideas??

I appreciate all those answers!


----------



## iElectrician (Sep 14, 2009)

Work is slow everywhere so it's a crapshoot. The IBEW is most likely going to require some Algebra so if you didn't take it in High School you better take a course now. And if you didn't finish High School you better get your equivalent degree. I don't know if taking electrical courses will help, or just cost you time and money. The IBEW will give you all the training that they require, I'm really not sure if that would put you ahead of the other applicants. One universal benefit is to know someone at the hall, or many people. 

We have given you general advice, but you really need to contact your local IBEW union hall to see what they say and require.


----------

